

When does Google Chrome talk to Google.com? - bootload
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/google-chrome-communication/

======
pierrefar
From the page: "Chrome doesn’t send a url to Google, it sends a url hash, so
Google doesn’t learn the url from this exchange."

Surely Google has a database mapping URLs to hashes which means Google knows
the URLs. The real question is whether Google logs the URL hash exchange which
will allow it tie a user to a URL visit.

~~~
ricree
It's possible, but since this only occurs if the hash matches one of the sites
on google's malware list, it shouldn't happen all that often.

------
notatoad
the "send usage stats and crash reports to google" button was checked by
default in my version.

~~~
tsetse-fly
Google distributes the installer with that option enabled if you check the box
on their EULA that's shown before the download. You probably checked it out of
habit without noticing.

That option is not enabled by default.

